# UTV on sky



## apple (5 Feb 2006)

HAve the basic package with sky costs 30.50 a month. is UTV available on sky yet?


----------



## tallpaul (5 Feb 2006)

Yes, it is available with all the IV regions as well as ITV 2,3 & 4. Have a look further down the page to see a link to how to tune the channels in.


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Feb 2006)

There is a really good thread on how to tune in FTA channels such as UTV over on www.boards.ie.


----------



## legend99 (8 Feb 2006)

Heres the link to the boards forum in question...
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=55


----------



## blueshoes (8 Feb 2006)

hiya yes there is a frequency where you can tune it in i will ask my partner what it is again and will post later. also he has found out a way you can get box office movies and prem plus for free if anyone wants to know pm me


----------



## MargeSimpson (9 Feb 2006)

Here's the frequencies for the itv channels:


10714   V          22.0      5/6
10758   V          22.0      5/6
10832   H          22.0      5/6
10891   H          22.0      5/6
10906   V          22.0      5/6


----------



## apple (13 Feb 2006)

Blueshoes tell us more


----------



## X-Man (13 Feb 2006)

blueshoes would this happen to involve the battery or even the set-up with the telephone cable(disconnecting!)


----------



## lemeister (14 Feb 2006)

X-Man said:
			
		

> blueshoes would this happen to involve the battery or even the set-up with the telephone cable(disconnecting!)


.
I've also heard that the way you get them 'free' is if you disconnect the phone line, but they are still held in memory on the box and as soon as you reconnect a phone line, you will be billed for them.  The box only has a certain memory and once reached, you won't be able to order any more box office movies.  Disconnecting the phone line may also be in breach of Skys T&C's if you have the box less than 12 months.


----------



## blueshoes (14 Feb 2006)

yes if you connect the battery to a piece of telephone cable. the box resets itself each month, you can order 6/7 things in any month and then when it runs out it comes back the next month. well my box does anyway! i ahvent sky 12months yet and i have never have it connected to my phone line just when the man came to connect it up the first time. we havent got any bills at all or any of our friends that have done it.


----------



## Leo (14 Feb 2006)

This purchase history is stored on the card, not the box. The card only has a limited memory, so once you fill it, that's it. if you ever want to upgrade your set-up, i.e. to Sky+, or the upcoming SkyHD, then you'll have to pay up, and possibly get a strike against your name, three and you're black-listed...alledgedly...


----------



## thegreekgeek (15 Feb 2006)

three strikes and you change your name and phone provider


----------

